# AXN Banned for 2 months



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jan 18, 2007)

> I&B Ministry has banned satellite television channel AXN, owned by a unit of Sony, for two months for showing programmes such as the "World's Sexiest Advertisements", the government said on Wednesday.
> 
> "The government has prohibited the transmission and retransmission of the satellite channel AXN with immediate effect and up to March 15, 2007, throughout the country," Information and Broadcasting Minister Priyaranjan Dasmunsi told reporters.
> 
> ...


----------------
in.today.reuters.com/news/newsArticle.aspx?type=topNews&storyID=2007-01-17T232103Z_01_NOOTR_RTRJONC_0_India-284029-1.xml
----------------

Will miss AXN for the coming 2 months CSI Miami was always a Quality TV experience...
BTW--What does I&B Min. expects Fashion TV to show? Religious preaching


----------



## soham (Jan 18, 2007)

Rubbish. This shows how incompetent the Indian Government is. Why dont they try and block all the porn websites present in the world wide web.


----------



## techtronic (Jan 18, 2007)

soham said:
			
		

> Rubbish. This shows how incompetent the Indian Government is. Why dont they try and block all the porn websites present in the world wide web.



*He He*


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jan 18, 2007)

soham said:
			
		

> Rubbish. This shows how incompetent the Indian Government is. Why dont they try and block all the porn websites present in the world wide web.



man can u point me a single country other than US which can control Internet???????

@topic govt should also ban semi-nude bollywood movies +pop songs brodcast over air 

Cheers for Indian Government


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanx for info.
Watching AXN from home was becoming a dangerous affair for me these days.
The shows like Guinness records, ripley's believe it or not, and a lot more adventurous programs were great, but the ads that came in between were enough for putting my parents in suspicion about me.

Anyway, let them learn the values of Indian Tradition and be descent in putting up their shows.

@Soham- Blocking Porn from internet is a lot different from watching it in television.


----------



## soham (Jan 18, 2007)

eagle_y2j said:
			
		

> man can u point me a single country other than US which can control Internet???????
> 
> @topic govt should also ban semi-nude bollywood movies +pop songs brodcast over air
> 
> Cheers for Indian Government


I am not talking of bringing down the websites. Anyways none of the porn websites operate from India. If they did India has full right to bring it down it feels so. I was talking about blocking any objectional content on the web. The government has full right to direct the ISPs to block any content which it feels is in appropriate. It doesnt mean preventing the website to exist at all.
Iran has got wikipedia banned within its state. Doesnt wikipedia originate from the US?
__________
Anyways I still have AXN up and running.
__________
If the government has to block anything, they should put an end to the useless Saas-Bahu crap and all those worthless stuff.


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 18, 2007)

> If the government has to block anything, they should put an end to the useless Saas-Bahu crap and all those worthless stuff.


*img116.exs.cx/img116/6469/g5cgrin.gif


----------



## blueshift (Jan 18, 2007)

AXN is one of my fav channels too.
koolbluez rightly said...the gov must first ban those saas-bahu serials or anything that shows evil attitude of/towards women. Wouldn't that too affect our morality?


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jan 18, 2007)

I'll miss 24 ..


----------



## praka123 (Jan 18, 2007)

AXN is available here in my town and it's rocking too!


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 18, 2007)

Does not affect me much as i have totally stopped watching tv because of all the saas bahu crap on the channels. I wonder when star plus/sony/zee will be banned in India. They have blocked star movies/HBO inMumbai, idiots.


----------



## blackpearl (Jan 18, 2007)

Actually I had seen one episode of "world's sexiest commercial" and there is no show of skin or anything like that. The ads were just suggestive and double meaning ones. If they ban programs that are mere suggestive then the first to go should be the pop and movie songs. Those bikini clad girls shaking their wrong body parts in the name of dancing are more suggestive and embrassing than AXN or HBO.

And the saas bahu serials and the vamps are hurting public morality more than any other channels.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jan 18, 2007)

^^same here, but did watch National, Travel and Living, AXN occassionaly.
but why has Star movies and HBO been banned?

geez.....will miss the weekend movies


----------



## rajasekharan (Jan 18, 2007)

i stopped watching tv almost 3 years back.....so no comments....if they indeed show unwanted things ...the ban is right....we have a decent culture...lets keep it alive, now govt. slowly ban the indian unwanted channels too...., make india better...., good work guys, provided they indeed show unwanted things


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 18, 2007)

nooooooooo

no wait, i hardly see TV now, doesn't matter. But shouldn't the goverment also ban the Butt Camp  & Ms. Sahravat too


----------



## iMav (Jan 18, 2007)

tis means .... no vegas, numb3rs, and or CSI ..... wtf


----------



## desertwind (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, doesn't affect me at all. My relationship with TV is very limited.

NDTV/IBN while having dinner.
News in local language, if I have time
Weekend local language movie

Never watches AXN, so no comments on the programmes.


----------



## subratabera (Jan 18, 2007)

Now a days, watching TV with whole family is becoming too difficult. The ads are getting too open. The programs also not following any standards. News channels too showing questionable contents with pride. I think Govt. should impose some standards on TV shows and commercials as this is now becoming a serious threat for young ones...They are learning lot more than they should do...


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 18, 2007)

why dont gov. ban themselves................


----------



## iMav (Jan 18, 2007)

ban utube
ban orkut
ban hbo
ban star movies
ban axn
ban everything

a truly democratic govt. which looks after its ppl .... rather than finding ways to reach the TV to the corners of india and making attempts of reducing costs for the consumer .... they say ban it ....


----------



## soham (Jan 18, 2007)

I think the ban is not here in Assam, atleast till now.


----------



## iMav (Jan 18, 2007)

ban thinkdigit


----------



## chesss (Jan 18, 2007)

axn isn't coming here in delhi..
this is so sad  
no csi , no amazing videos, no guiness, no ripleys, no fear factor!!

axn is a totally clean channel during the day, the 'indecent' shows come after 2300 hrs (bikini destinations), time by which most of the 'decent' public is asleep.

One possible reason why axn is banned could be because they used to show uncensored movies at eleven. For example they showed "wild things" totally uncensored!! , (which was awesome btw  ) That may have their first  warning..


----------



## soham (Jan 18, 2007)

I dont understand why do you guys call shows indecent or decent people are asleep after 2300 hrs. The shows dont potray rape or murder or any kind of violence. They are only unsuitable for children. They are perfectly decent for adults.


----------



## Apollo (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm still getting it so no problem there. Don't want to miss _The Amazing Race_.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 18, 2007)

how can the gov ban AXN?who will enforce this ban all over India?for eg;small towns like mine!   which of the  _Sarkari babus_ care about enforcing ban?
ssshhhh.I'm watching AXN now! .

Also what about those religious channels,Y the Sarkar not banning these Channels if not all?I can watch all these PTV,Saud etc where are you mere priya censorboard walle?


----------



## Yamaraj (Jan 18, 2007)

Lucky_star said:
			
		

> Anyway, let them learn the values of Indian Tradition and be descent in putting up their shows.


Absolutely! Now, please launch a new KamaSutra channel and a Tantric Sex FM in line with out great[1] *Indian Traditions and values*. Hah!
Those trying to moral police us are, in fact, the worst kind of scammers, murderes, pedophiles and perverts themselves.





[1] - Hypocritic and dualistic


----------



## rajasekharan (Jan 18, 2007)

yes, the govt should and must be moral.....thats what the govt is for, leading people to a better life , setting proper guide lines , that they live better . 

IMO, they should ban t.v serials that shows high suicidal tendency , high violence, two piece clothing scenes...and all those...

those who wants to see them, offer a heavy paid channel or put it after 11PM, not at day time. the content regulation must be there on ads and all programs

"U" certified at morning and evening where kids happen to watch them. "u/a" at the times when they dont watch t.v s and NO "a". if u wanna watch , go to a theater or take a cd. or in a p.c without the knowledge of parents . simple


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 18, 2007)

desertwind said:
			
		

> Well, doesn't affect me at all. My relationship with TV is very limited.
> 
> NDTV/IBN while having dinner.
> Never watches AXN, so no comments on the programmes.



Ditto here. Dinner time is TV time , that is news.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 18, 2007)

Instead of that they shud have banned the channel carrying Big Brother which handles shows with racist leanings. The reasons are grossly inadequate. Why dont u ban something worth banning and call the actress back.


----------



## rajasekharan (Jan 18, 2007)

@kumarmohit....they just cant go and ban channels like that.....they can send notice to them to stop contents like this from displaying to india....if they dont follow. then they can ban..


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 18, 2007)

i'll surely miss fear factor and amazing race....
direct ban without warning doesn't seem justified...


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 18, 2007)

rajasekharan said:
			
		

> @kumarmohit....they just cant go and ban channels like that.....they can send notice to them to stop contents like this from displaying to india....if they dont follow. then they can ban..



Who can't ban channels without writing letters, the Govt of India?

Dude they can ban any channel from being downlinked to India (They cant shut the foreign channels) and its called sovereignty. There is no need to send any notice to foreign channels. If they want they can ban channels out and out from being downlinked in India, no notices are required.


----------



## rajasekharan (Jan 18, 2007)

@kumarmohit....you are right, govt can ban channels right away if it shows unwanted things.or better still give a warning letter and a weeks time and ban if they dont implement it in a week, that would have been nice...


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 18, 2007)

Anyway the point is that the govt is not banning wat shud be banned and just beating around the bush when it comes to the real issue.


----------



## Mahesh_Bendale (Jan 18, 2007)

I think they should first ban FTV,MTV &V Channel. There are much more skinshows on those channels.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 18, 2007)

Indyan said:
			
		

> Wht!!
> NOOOOOOO!!!
> Amazing Race All Stars will start in feb.
> 
> AXN is one of the few channels worth watching.


 Do I hear a fellow Amazing race fan? Yes I do. 

F*cking sh*theads.I can't go on with other verbal abuses else I will be thrown out.Doesn't matter as this has surely p*ssed me off big time.First the whole cable black out,then this CAS thingy,DTH war,HBO-Star Movies hate game...blah blah freaking blah.What the hell do these people want? A purely saints driven country or something.What will they achieve by bringing it down? decrease the sex rate or the rape rates.This is really insane.It seems like finally everyone in the government is waking up to a fine day & making a new year resolution to kick more hypocricy in Indian soil.

Plus this is now a countrywide block out.I am missing out on Fear Factor,Ripley's Believe it or not,Guiness World Records,30 seconds to fame & heck even World's most Amazing video. Not to forget the Amazing Race which I dearly worship. I had it with this cheap mentality & dual standards.I guess even CAS now won't guarantee the channel block out sessions.


----------



## blueshift (Jan 18, 2007)

Mahesh_Bendale said:
			
		

> I think they should first ban FTV,MTV &V Channel. There are much more skinshows on those channels.



Ahh..really? I didn't notice any bad in these channels._I doubt abt FTV though._


----------



## Vyasram (Jan 18, 2007)

yeah.... our government is so immature.
axn is one of the best channels out there
anyway, there are internet streams out there
my cable-op usually steals channels like axn from other countries, so no probs for me


----------



## blueshift (Jan 18, 2007)

^internet streams for AXN?
how does your cablewallah do that?


----------



## Vyasram (Jan 18, 2007)

Mahesh_Bendale said:
			
		

> I think they should first ban FTV,MTV &V Channel. There are much more skinshows on those channels.



why ban anything? 

just put an adult warning on top of such shows, and ppl will swithc to another channel if they find it bad.... why should the govt worry?


----------



## Yamaraj (Jan 18, 2007)

Mahesh_Bendale said:
			
		

> I think they should first ban FTV,MTV &V Channel. There are much more skinshows on those channels.


What is worse - sensuality/sexuality, which is procreative or all that violence in movies and on TV, destructive by all means? Which one would you rather feel comfortable with - a topless model or a psycho with a hunting knife in his hand?

Next time you bow before a *holy* sexual symbol, think about it.


----------



## Vyasram (Jan 18, 2007)

blueshift said:
			
		

> ^internet streams for AXN?
> how does your cablewallah do that?



through p2p i guess, one semi-legal software is in softpedia itself( dunno if it is completely legal)

btw my cablewallah broadcasted espnstar from hong kong during WC 06, he does the same for some channels as well


----------



## Mahesh_Bendale (Jan 18, 2007)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> What is worse - sensuality/sexuality, which is procreative or all that violence in movies and on TV, destructive by all means? Which one would you rather feel comfortable with - a topless model or a psycho with a hunting knife in his hand?
> 
> Next time you bow before a *holy* sexual symbol, think about it.


 
Psycho with hunting hand is better than a topless model when childrens are viewing the show. Do you like your children exposed to topless models?


----------



## Vyasram (Jan 18, 2007)

^^^ dunno why ppl are so insanely paranoid abt nudity

a serial killer stabbing the guts out of a person would affect a kid's brain ten times more than a nude model

nudity/porn isn't the only adult thing out there.... extreme gore/violence is also an adult thing


----------



## mediator (Jan 18, 2007)

> The channel was banned for showing programmes which Dasmunsi said were against *good taste or decency and "likely to adversely affect public morality".*


And what about politicians throwing tables and chairs in Parliament? What about them throwing metal rods and mikes at each other during discussions?
Isn't that against "decency" and "morality"? Why don't they think about themselves first before judging whats appropriate for others?


----------



## Vyasram (Jan 18, 2007)

btw, do you prefer children to get exposed to deadly violence instead of partial nudity( given a choice)
__________


			
				mediator said:
			
		

> And what about politicians throwing tables and chairs in Parliament? What about them throwing metal rods and mikes at each other during discussions?
> Isn't that against "decency" and "morality"? Why don't they think about themselves first before judging whats appropriate for others?



give an X for the lok sabha/rajya sabha channels


----------



## mail2and (Jan 18, 2007)

Doesn't affect me.

I watch NDTV(cable wala has taken it off air for some strange reason) and Times Now.


----------



## Yamaraj (Jan 18, 2007)

Mahesh_Bendale said:
			
		

> Psycho with hunting hand is better than a topless model when childrens are viewing the show. Do you like your children exposed to topless models?


I'm speechless! Nudity isn't immoral, indecent or anywhere near any type of violence. I'm not even married, but I would surely let my children watch nudity much rather than violent and stupid movies and TV shows.

Sensuality is procreative. And, it's not the same as pornography and vulgarity. In line with our *great Indian values*, parents hesistate to hug and kiss each other before their children, but they'll happily exchange swear words and violence before all.

Think for yourself, before jumping onto a hypocritical bandwagon.


----------



## iMav (Jan 18, 2007)

hmmm.... wud u want ur child to hav a family once he grows up or u want him to become a physco tht hunts hands


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 18, 2007)

This new kind of disgusted me rather than shock or surprise.

We have such a concerned government which cares enough for us to block sites, block channels, decide what is moral and what is immoral while we continue to suffer low internet speeds, high price of commodities, power failures, crappy roads, lack of justice and what not. I guess the government needs something to occupy itself so blocking channels and sites fills their time. 



			
				Yamaraj said:
			
		

> I'm speechless! Nudity isn't immoral, indecent or anywhere near any type of violence. I'm not even married, but I would surely let my children watch nudity much rather than violent and stupid movies and TV shows.



I agree Yamaraj. I'd rather have them watch AXN than the politicians' violent behavior in Assemblies and Parliament and their disgusting criminal activities. Just as you said, sensuality and affection is a taboo and immoral while domestic violence and curses are seen as normal. No wonder the Hippocritic society sees violence and greed as show of power and commands great respect and reverence.


----------



## blackpearl (Jan 18, 2007)

Lets stop this nudity versus psycho-killer fight. Actually both are unsuitable for young children. But the question is does the govt have the right to dictate to us what to see and what not to? Thats what parents are for. AS soham pointed out most of these so called "indecent" programs are aired after 2300hrs when most children are supposed to be in bed. So why stop adults from watching a few hot programs it they want to? What will the govt do next, ban sex?


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 18, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> What will the govt do next, ban sex?



No no, put a luxury tax on sex.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

well , how can they ban sex...............


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 18, 2007)

Who is goverment to teach us Moral things ,it's Upto us what should we watch or not
__________
govt of india is self made moral police


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

absolutely right


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 18, 2007)

rahul_becks23 said:
			
		

> well , how can they ban sex...............



Well they can't but they can tax it. Read my above post.


----------



## shaunak (Jan 18, 2007)

soham said:
			
		

> Rubbish. This shows how incompetent the Indian Government is. Why dont they try and block all the porn websites present in the world wide web.


I distinctly remember they tried to ban orkut once.


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 18, 2007)

They not only tried they did. Many people complained not being able to access social networking sites like Myspace and Orkut. Hopefully they are working now at least for most...the ridiculous claim was Pakistani govt. paid the posters to post anti-India messages in Orkut which had me buckling in laughter at the sanity of our own government.


----------



## 24online (Jan 18, 2007)

they r not educated... they r literate... so they want to create influence of their power to ordinary indian ppl... our political parties always want to participate in all issues for their publicity.... 

In future, remember, internet sites will be banned....like torrent or rapidshare...   

b/s we have no options in choosing parties...b/s  all r l**khas.. otherwise we have to create our party... like *Think India* like Yuva


----------



## Chirag (Jan 18, 2007)

Mere yaha toh CN bhi band ho gaya. Usme kaunse porn shows or ads thi?


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 18, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> And what about politicians throwing tables and chairs in Parliament? What about them throwing metal rods and mikes at each other during discussions?
> Isn't that against "decency" and "morality"? Why don't they think about themselves first before judging whats appropriate for others?



Agreed. Its all total hypocrisy. 

Its the laws and government's own reluctance to adopt sex education which led to India topping world in HIV and AIDs (WHO Health Report), now the government has the guts to discredit this data. Who are we fooling, did a population of 1 billion people spring up from the ground just like that? Human beings have organs designed for sex they are not imported from USA. 

Anyway who is the government to decide on morality and what people should watch? Is that what we pay taxes for, to use them against us instead of making roads, ensuring power supplies, etc.?


----------



## pro (Jan 18, 2007)

lol !!!
why don't ban DD ??


----------



## Sourabh (Jan 19, 2007)

If Government has to eradicate everything shown on TV which “are against good taste or decency and are likely to affect public morality”, a lot better idea would be to take strict action against all the local cable channels along with their dial for a song services. Honestly, these cable guys get away with everything. 

The ban on AXN is really absurd, there surely had to be a better way to deal with it. A quite word with AXN to pull the show off air, no strings attached would have done it and sorted the matter. AXN definitely would have wanted to sort things out for its own good and know where to draw the line according to govt. If you see it from AXN's perspective, they would really be feeling that the action taken was unjustified. After all, the show is aired after 11pm accn to govt. guidelines. What else was objectionable on AXN? Not much, it does air some pretty nice shows. For people in Mumbai with no HBO and no Star Movies, it was something to resort to. I had seen a couple of episodes of the 'World's Sexiest Commercials' and there were some parts where in the video was blurred. Overall, there was no nudity and I found the show really funny. MTV, Channel V, Great Indian Laughter Challenge all get away with double meaning stuff. Surely they were not much proactive, but it was considerable. Moreover, the other shows have far more viewership including the likes of saas-bahu stuff which people directly relate themselves to in households. Husband's cheating on their wives, female leads planning a conspiracy against her entire family and all other scenarios are seen with the entire family and its OK. I find the reason to ban AXN really absurd and 2 month's ban is really strict. Well, then again these are just my opinions and I think about myself. Govt. has bigger issues to take care of and they have their own ways of doing things. I don't watch a lot of TV, but there has to be something to resort to when the internet is down or you are away.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 19, 2007)

I am happy with my american idol on star world and yeah bigg boss on sony.Not much AXN for me.


----------



## techtronic (Jan 19, 2007)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> why dont gov. ban themselves................



*Well said Buddy, I have repped you in this regard *


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jan 19, 2007)

Indyan said:
			
		

> D'uh.  You live in Mumbai. You can get it from soura in a digit meet.
> 
> My cablewallah is still showing AXN though.




Dont worry .. Im gonna get a bb connection in February .. .. And Soura is out of Mumbai for some time .. .


----------



## mail2and (Jan 19, 2007)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> The ban on AXN is really absurd, there surely had to be a better way to deal with it. A quite word with AXN to pull the show off air, no strings attached would have done it and sorted the matter. AXN definitely would have wanted to sort things out for its own good and know where to draw the line according to govt. If you see it from AXN's perspective, they would really be feeling that the action taken was unjustified.



And how do you know that the government did not talk to AXN? Simply because an AXN executive expressed 'shock' over the ban? Honestly, do you believe these people? Politicians are no saints, but TV channels are worse.
I distinctly remember the govt asking channels to stay within their 'moral' limits.

Until the new broadcast guidelines are finalised, I think channels will be well advised not to cross the boundary. The new guidelines talk about allowing such content after 11 pm, but as one activist said on Times now, a majority of the audience want these channels banned.


----------



## iMav (Jan 19, 2007)

andy .... banned is not a solution to something which'u' feel is in-appropriate ... forget axn .... 

first problem is the definition of morality or vulgarity in this sense:
some may say wearing less than a saree/full clothed is vulgarity some say wearing less than a bikini is vulgarity and some say God sent us this way 

thr so many sex scandals in this country ... the fact is every1 does it behind closed doors but doesnt want it to come out sayin it is harmful to children agreed tht ppl below 18 yrs but the fact more u ban more the curiosity arises to watch .....and take a poll u wil find tht ppl at the age of 15 wud hv seen porn

so banning is not the action tht will bring abt a radical change in the minds and evry 1 wont want to watch this stuff

educate ppl ...


----------



## Mahesh_Bendale (Jan 19, 2007)

TO MODERATORS
Someone gave me negative reputation for this thread. I don't know who is it? But I dont understand why am i given negative points. i am new to this forum. i never thought that this kind of thing will happen here.  What wrong thing I have done?


----------



## gambit (Jan 19, 2007)

Well after reading these posts I am happy that intelligent and open minded people are still alive in India. The government just wants to create controversy and hence garner more votes. The government itself consists of people who are more immoral and indecent than anything else shown on television. I think the ban on axn is a violation of the right to free thinking and speech. The ads shown in the program on axn are not at all lewd or indecent. A lot of hard work and creative thinking has gone into making those ads. If the government was so concerned about morality what was it doing when those 2 perverts maninder singh and his servant committed those ghastly crimes against children ?


----------



## Sourabh (Jan 19, 2007)

mail2and said:
			
		

> And how do you know that the government did not talk to AXN? Simply because an AXN executive expressed 'shock' over the ban? Honestly, do you believe these people? Politicians are no saints, but TV channels are worse.
> I distinctly remember the govt asking channels to stay within their 'moral' limits.
> 
> Until the new broadcast guidelines are finalised, I think channels will be well advised not to cross the boundary. The new guidelines talk about allowing such content after 11 pm, but as one activist said on Times now, a majority of the audience want these channels banned.



I don't believe either of them. Both have their own agendas and they would do whatever it takes to protect their interests. 10 out of the 11 tv channels which were issued notices for airing adult content have filed an  undertaking and won't air adult content henceforth. The only channel who failed to do so was Star Movies. 

I found it unjustified because out of all these channels only AXN was given a ban for 2 months. I am not aware if there was a talk between AXN and govt. If there was, pulling off one show would have been highly welcome proposition to accept for AXN than getting their license to air its channel in India suspended for two long months. It seems logical to me. FTV had previously got away and later agreed to be more careful taking into account the Indian sentiments. There was no other reason given by the government to ban AXN except the tv show under spotlight. 

There are no more bans coming. After the AXN issue yesterday and Star Movies getting off-air completely today, others channels would definitely start keeping a low-profile and keep themselves clean. If television in India is really going to be crystal clean and in that world even 11 yr olds can sit with their family to watch TV anytime of the day, what would be the criteria to air? For movies there are the U, U/A, ... What about TV shows both national and  international, News channels in the past have aired live feeds of exhibition halls on fire and people getting burnt, Similarly there have been nudity both on Discovery and Nat Geo in their shows. It is only a matter of time when someone else finds it objectionable. The drawing the line yourself method has clearly failed. In the near future, strict updated guidelines should be issued by the I&B department for TV channels and that would be the final nail in the coffin for the entire issue. People will then clearly understand what can be expected from TV and what is not. I don't know what people those who saw the so called objectionable content on TV would do, some may just accept it and live with it. For others, it would be time to buy more DVD's and get a better internet connection to watch it in the luxury of privacy.

Batty, Come on y!m.


----------



## anispace (Jan 20, 2007)

Why dont these people have a broader perspective? If ur child is watchin TV at about 11pm at night whos to blame, the channels or the idiot parents who have no control over their kids?


----------



## rajasekharan (Jan 20, 2007)

@mahesh-bendale . . Dont worry about rep thing . Its nothing here , its a crap system . Focus on posting ,and replying  .want to increase your rep . Just create another user and rep  or use your friend to rep you . Simple . My advice "ignore rep ".
Yes ,axn got to learn about projecting these unwanted things .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 20, 2007)

I have compensated for his reps.Dont worry.


----------



## pro (Jan 20, 2007)

there are very  very bad saas bahu serials on air in channels like zee, stare plus showing HUGE amount of data on illicit relationship, hatred, jealously among people sharing a single roof which involves scenes of contract killings, rape etc in a very very VERY bad body language to lure gullible housewifes. even childrens are watching it without any restriction (minister saab are you hearing?). is'nt that amounts to bad taste and goes against our fragile bhartiya parampara?? 
sorry AXN 
we made you a scapegoat.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 20, 2007)

Just saw!AXN is still on air.


----------



## pro (Jan 20, 2007)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> Absolutely! Now, please launch a new KamaSutra channel and a Tantric Sex FM in line with out great[1] *Indian Traditions and values*. Hah!
> Those trying to moral police us are, in fact, the worst kind of scammers, murderes, pedophiles and perverts themselves.
> 
> 
> ...


 very true indeed, by this way WE will cry wolf ...and then 
WE WILL BAN GOVT. ................ 
ROFL!


----------



## tintin100 (Jan 20, 2007)

Delete this Govt. and install a new one.   

Anyway, we are also deprived here in outskirts of kolkata.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jan 20, 2007)

It should be open to updates and patches..but it should be on Linux or SomeOne will eat the finance ministry alive 

--
hey this is my 100 post!!!


----------



## tintin100 (Jan 20, 2007)

Its too hard to change the mindset of our govt. if you have seen the protest few days back by the medical students over quota issue, you can realize. Ultimately the bill was passed and imposed. 

The govt tries to show themselves a very modern one, although the govt still runs on steam engine.  

in bengali i would say the govt likes "ghomta r niche khamta nach" (vulgar dance under cover)

they are banning TV channels, but they are still in deep water in issues like child and woman trafficking, which are burning issues of our country. 

SHAME ON THIS GOVERNMENT.


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 20, 2007)

someone add a poll to this thread
*"Do aggre with goverment action of banning AXN??"*


lets see what people think of it

i think this is not the way to moral police


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 20, 2007)

ban axn............the most foolish thing


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 20, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> I have compensated for his reps.Dont worry.


I also got a -ve rep for this post. 
again no name.or reason for that matter.
Are the mods -ve repping me?I don't think thats the case because I lost only 1 point.


----------

